

Same B.M.I., Very Different Beach Body - jschwartz11
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/projects/cp/summer-of-science-2015/latest/bmi

======
xsmasher
Not shocking at all to anyone interested in sports science. Bodybuilders have
a high BMI because of their higher weight relative to their height, but they
are not actually obese.

BMI is only used because it's easy to measure; it's a proxy for Body Fat
Percentage, but not everyone has the equipment required to measure BFP.

